# 1912 Flanders



## filmonger (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 22, 2016)

sweet.........we almost bought floyd clymers original f4.......my buddy wouldnt flex on the price.....we still shoulda bought the thing


----------

